# You-Find Net



## Harbo (23 Sep 2014)

My wife has just found that an unauthorised payment of a £1 had been paid from her online bank account to the above company!

Looking at their web it says they are working on behalf of their online partners.
It also opens with a page to get a refund and cancel subscriptions.
My wife is adamant that she hasn't bought or paid for anything online recently so how can they get a payment from her bank?
It seems highly suspicious, puzzling and worrying?

http://www.net-card-payment.co.uk/you-f ... oCvwbw_wcB

Rod


----------



## finneyb (23 Sep 2014)

There are some accounts where interest less than £1 is donated to charity - the account holder can opt out.
I'd check with the bank - you may have agreed to it in the small print.

Brian


----------



## Harbo (23 Sep 2014)

You Find threaten you not to contact the bank as it may incur debt charges and legal action
How can a bank transfer monies without authorisation?
And my wife hadn't bought anything online except some theatre tickets for several weeks!

Rod


----------



## CHJ (23 Sep 2014)

You need to contact the Bank and ask for an explanation of unauthorised debits on your account.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (23 Sep 2014)

Not wishing to alarm you, but £1 transactions are often used as a test of whether stolen card details work or not prior to a larger fraudulent transaction. My bank refused a £400 transaction to an on-line gambling site immediately after a £1 one to Wonga, I think it was. I'd contact the bank PDQ.


----------



## RogerP (24 Sep 2014)

Harbo":3shr6tsl said:


> ..........And my wife hadn't bought anything online except some theatre tickets for several weeks!
> Rod


It not just on-line payments that are vulnerable to crooks. Using debit or credit cards or giving banking details over the phone or at the actual point of sale is just as open to fraud.

My wife had very large amounts charged to her bank after buying something and giving her debit cards details over the phone. We know for sure that it was this from transaction that the details were used or stolen as it was the first and only occasion she had ever used the card. We (and the police) believe that some ne'er-do-well heard the person who took the phone order repeating the details back to my wife to check they were correct. At least that was the charitable conclusion!

Without much trouble the bank (Co-op) refunded all the money but refused to let us know what the actual outcome was.

Moral is don't use a debit card at all - use a credit card. That way you get to check before you pay (and if wrong you can easily dispute it). Use a debit card and the money is gone before you can check.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Sep 2014)

+1 for the credit card. Swmbo has worked for banks for 30+ years, and she wouldn't purchase anything on line with a debit card.


----------



## heimlaga (24 Sep 2014)

Sadly they don't accept payment in squirrel skins any more........


----------



## DiscoStu (25 Sep 2014)

CONTACT YOUR BANK!

Completely agree with Sheffield Tony, small payments are often a test to check they have got your details.


----------



## DiscoStu (25 Sep 2014)

Also any company that tells you not to contact your bank is highly suspect.


----------



## Deejay (25 Sep 2014)

Morning Rod

I recently had a direct debit set up on account for a mobile phone bill.

Unfortunately, it wasn't my phone.

The bank refunded me and cancelled the debit.

They suggested that I use Trusteer Rapport. I've installed it, mainly so that if anything goes pear shaped, the bank can't say that I didn't try.

It's available FOC here ...

http://www.trusteer.com/

Does anyone have any experience of it, or comments about it?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RogerP (25 Sep 2014)

Deejay":2920evf3 said:


> .............
> Does anyone have any experience of it, or comments about it?
> Cheers
> Dave


No Linux version.


----------



## ChrisR (25 Sep 2014)

I would say, a very good reason for not having on line bank accounts. 

All my transactions are carried out at the high street bank, by my wife.

If they close the high street banks, then I will close my accounts.

I would rather be a dinosaur than open to on line fraud.  

Chris R.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (25 Sep 2014)

I'm not actually sure that this sort of thing is necessarily just linked to on-line activity. There are many ways conventional use of a credit/debit card could be open to fraud - even if it is just written down details from a phone conversation disposed of without proper care. The issue I had was with a debit card, and I rarely would use a debit card on-line, only when needed to avoid airline booking fees etc.

I have to say I was impressed by Lloyds on that occasion - I got an automated phone call from the bank's fraud department, which needless to say I did not trust, so rang the number on my card itself and asked if that call came from them. Indeed it did, and somehow their system had identified this pattern as likely fraud and blocked the transaction, they refunded the £1 too of course.


----------



## RogerS (25 Sep 2014)

Deejay":tk0sb5ur said:


> Morning Rod
> 
> I recently had a direct debit set up on account for a mobile phone bill.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't let Rapport anywhere near my Mac. Anything that gets deep and dirty into the bowels of the Mac is asking for trouble. If you Google back over the years you will find people having problems with it.


----------



## Deejay (27 Sep 2014)

Morning all

Thanks for the replies.

I had used Rapport in the past, before it was taken over by IBM.

The only problem I had with it was that it did slow things down a bit.

The new version does seem to do the same, but I have had to change my browser, since Sea Monkey isn't supported.

Consequently I don't know if it's Firefox, Rapport or both slowing it down.

Roger I take your point about SW messing about 'deep and dirty', but that's a risk you take to varying degrees with any software you run. Microsoft updates spring to mind.

Perhaps I'll save up for a Mac.  

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RogerS (27 Sep 2014)

Deejay":19rb6hrm said:


> .....
> Perhaps I'll save up for a Mac.
> 
> Cheers
> ...



You might find yourself shellshocked :wink:


----------



## Harbo (9 Dec 2014)

It seems they were using my wife's Debit Card details - the only pace she'd used it was at Aldi who wouldn't accept Credit Cards at the time.
The firm promised to refund the £1 but didn't and then took out another.
Bank Fraud Squad are investigating and card stopped.

Rod


----------

